# 2 surgeries. What to do...



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

So yesterday I figured out that a lump in my groin area is a hernia and needs to be repaired surgically. It is a relatively simple procedure that is done laparoscopically and takes about an hour. The hernia repair is not urgent, but I would like to do it this calendar year due to insurance, deductibles, and it does cause me quite a bit of discomfort.

I also have a TT pending. So now, i am wondering what to do. I would really appreciate your input because you all have a better understanding of what the TT entails.

1. Hernia repair first, recover, then TT later.

2. TT first, then hernia repair (where would RAI fit in all this?)

3. Do them simultaneously. (involves coordinating two sugeons schedules. Harder recovery, but only one time under anesthesia and one recovery and one be time to coordinate help with kids)

:confused0081:

Thanks!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I would go with either #1 or #3. Just a gut feeling...the whole hypo thing in preparing for RAI is a pain and I don't think you want to mix that in with another surgery.

I know my dad's hernia repair was really quick and he had an easy recovery. So I would do that first OR if you can schedule it at the same time, do that.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they tell you how long the hernia surgery recovery time would be? Would you be on any medication that would require you to stop breast feeding (I think this was one of your concerns?)?

I would opt for #3 if it was possible so you would only be under anesthesia once, but I'm betting that would be a much longer and harder recovery time and you would definitely need a lot of help with the kids.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Did they tell you how long the hernia surgery recovery time would be? Would you be on any medication that would require you to stop breast feeding (I think this was one of your concerns?)?
> 
> I would opt for #3 if it was possible so you would only be under anesthesia once, but I'm betting that would be a much longer and harder recovery time and you would definitely need a lot of help with the kids.


Me too! #3 is the winner; get in, get out, move on. And the less anesthesia, the better! Always! It can cause Alzheimers in the elderly.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Bless your heart! I agree the less anesthesia the better. Write down all your questions and concerns - then talk to each doctor. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input!!

I'm leaning toward #3. But my husband thinks #1 would be better. He and I have both had appendectomies (odd coincidence, right?) and I think his recovery was a bit tougher than mine. He's concerned about having to recover from abdominal surgery and neck surgery simultaneously. But I figure, as long as you are down and out might as well be really down and out than to do it all over again. Right?

Actually I suspect the hernia might have something to do with the appendectomy because it is in my lower right quadrant. Either that or pregnancy, or possibly both...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Julia65 said:


> Thanks for the input!!
> 
> I'm leaning toward #3. But my husband thinks #1 would be better. He and I have both had appendectomies (odd coincidence, right?) and I think his recovery was a bit tougher than mine. He's concerned about having to recover from abdominal surgery and neck surgery simultaneously. But I figure, as long as you are down and out might as well be really down and out than to do it all over again. Right?
> 
> Actually I suspect the hernia might have something to do with the appendectomy because it is in my lower right quadrant. Either that or pregnancy, or possibly both...


Boy, that is coincidental!!! I am w/you on the down and out! Plus making arrangements for the children etc. is only a one time thingy.

Hard decision. And I am sorry you have to go through this but you sound like one tough cookie (with 4 little ones you have to be!) and I am keeping you in my prayers for all of this.

It "will" work out!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

My ent gave me a call today to let me know he is getting in touch with a general surgeon that he recommends and they will give me a call soon. He wants to try and coordinate a double surgery.

He also said that I don't have to go hypo. That I can start on medication right away and then do thyrogen shots later on. Has anyone else gone that route? From the reading I've done on here it is my understanding that using thyrogen right away is not common. But I could be remembering incorrectly my brain has so much to keep track of these days.

Also, I got phone call from my son's teacher today. She is recommending that he sees the guidance counselor. He's very smart, mostly well behaved, but difficult to motivate. I may have him assessed by the pediatrician for ADD. I just worry about him having a label, but he really does struggle. Sorry, I know this is totally off topic. It's just on my mind.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm doing thyrogen this time around. If I'm understanding things correctly, it was in relative short-supply until recently. Now that its more available, doctors will be using it. The hypo thing isn't awful, but if you can avoid it, well...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My oncologist doesn't "allow" Thyrogen for the initial post-surgery/RAI body scan, or the 1-year scan. I guess he doesn't feel like it's as "reliable" as going genuinely hypo...I don't know if that's based on actual scientific research, though.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Julia...just research every thing you can...and then make a list of questions to ask all your doctors about both methods...Remember no matter how you get there you are going to be fine!

As far as your son sweetie...I am sure your son's teacher is aware of what you have coming up...if it was me I would let him see the counselor - maybe a talk would be good for him and will "motivate" him and if not (after your surgery) go from there...when my son was in 2nd grade I got a FEW calls from the teacher - he was getting in to trouble (talking, playing) - he had a wonderful wonderful Principal that I talked to - after he observed him he suggested testing him...he was moved up a grade for Math and Reading - he was not being challenged....so you never know what is going on or causing things....Know this EVERYTHING always falls in to place! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Update:

I just got off the phone with the surgery scheduler for the ENT. She is amazing. She spent a great deal of time on the phone today trying to coordinate two surgeons' schedules to make this double surgery happen. I gave her a few possible dates. Some in September and again in October. The new date is September 21st for both a total thyroidectomy and a pelvic hernia repair.

I am still concerned about my baby, but my mom reassured me on the phone the other night. She will take really good care of her and thinks she will be able to get her to take a bottle. So far, I am the only one who has tried and she never takes it from me because she wants the real thing from me. I am also worried about my oldest and his school work etc., but he'll survive. He has a great teacher who is very understanding. In a way, I am glad to just get it over with and not drag out the anticipation until the middle of October.

I am splitting my kids up with three different care-takers. My toddler is a real handful (sweet, but BUSY!). My mother-in-law will take her alone (she is amazing with toddlers and runs a Montessori preschool in her home). My mom will have my eight year-old and the baby. My sister is taking my 5 year-old son (who is a delightful little guy!). My husband will be available to take care of me.

So, I am going to be recovering from abdominal surgery, neck surgery, and most likely engorged all at once. :sick0012: Sound fun?? Wish me luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like you have all your ducks in a row! (Or should I say ducklings!!??)

That is fantastic that you can get it all done at once! It would be really funny if you asked (kidding, of course) if they could also tie your tubes or something at the same time.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have all your ducks in a row! (Or should I say ducklings!!??)
> 
> That is fantastic that you can get it all done at once! It would be really funny if you asked (kidding, of course) if they could also tie your tubes or something at the same time.


LOL! I'd be lying if I said the thought didn't already cross my mind! And how about a tummy tuck too while they are at it. These babies have done a number on me.


----------

